# .357 sig



## kd7kmp (Apr 24, 2007)

Good morning,

I thought I'd take a moment and introduce myself. I just found the forum. I am Kevin Rey and live in Utah--very few oppressive gun laws here, thank goodness. It's exciting to find a forum where I can discuss Taurus firearms. I have been the proud owner of Taurus firearms for about 5 years. I have a PT111 and a Model 627 Total Titanium. Now that the intro is out of the way...

I am wondering if Taurus ever produced a pistol in .357 sig. I have heard and read that there may have been a PT157, but I can't substantiate it. I would love to get my hands on a Taurus pistol in that caliber. Thanks for the info!

Kevin


----------



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes there was! It was called a PT-957. They occasionally show up on Gun Broker, but less and less frequently.... what an awesome caliber by the way!!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from down in the swamp Kevin. Enjoy.

Best, Baldy..


----------



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

Image of elusive gun


----------



## kd7kmp (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, gentlemen.

Kevivn


----------

